# [Soft]Problème pour changer le mot de passe (resolu)

## Gaetan

Salut à tous et merci d'avance.

Mon problème est le suivant => Lorsque j'essaye de changer le mot de passe de gentoo, il me demande le mot de passe actuel. Sauf qu'on ne le connait pas. 

J'ai essayé d'appuyer sur entrée, mais ça me dit ensuite que l'authentification a échoué. 

Quelqu'un pour m'aider ? Sachant que j'utilise le LiveCD de Gentoo AMD64.Last edited by Gaetan on Tue Nov 01, 2011 9:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## barul

Pourquoi veux-tu changer le mot de passe d'un LiveCD? À la prochaine utilisation, le changement ne serait pas pris en compte.

----------

## Gaetan

Bah, ça peut paraître un peu con, mais j'veux utiliser GParted, et ils me demandent un mot de passe.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## barul

Si tu te sers du LiveDVD tu peux utiliser sudo, il me semble qu'il ne demande pas de mot de passe. (sudo $commande)

----------

## Gaetan

Merci bien.

Autre chose, si je veux installer Gentoo sur une partoche quelconque à partir de ce CD, je peux ? Et par quel moyen ? Merci encore  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Le handbook d’installation de Gentoo ne décrit pas justement l’installation de Gentoo à partir du LiveCD de Gentoo ?

Sinon prend le handbook quand-même, Gentoo s’installe à partir de n'importe-quel LiveCD ou distribution, la procédure est la même !

----------

## barul

Voui, le manuel Gentoo est génial pour une première installation, en le suivant on ne peut pas se rater.  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaetan

Merci pour vos réponses. J'avais déjà jeté un oeil sur le handbook justement, mais j'avais pas réussi. Je vais persévérer.   :Wink: 

----------

## Gaetan

Je reviens à la charge malheureusement.

J'ai tout essayé comme dans le handbook => installer-dialog ne marche pas, GParted faut le mot de passe, fdisk m'indique l'espace du LiveCD (  :Rolling Eyes:  ). J'ai même essayé de changer le mot de passe justement, avec su, mais vu qu'on peut pas écrire.

Bref, j'suis carrément dans la merde pour installer ce foutu OS.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Des questions ? Enfin, des réponses surtout ?

Merci bien !

----------

## fb99

bon pour commencer tu dois apprendre à reconnaitre les choses; par exemple dans le handbook, il te mette comme commande 

```
$fdisk /dev/sda
```

 mais les sda dois correspondre à ton disque que tu veux partitionnner. Et apparement chez toi cela correspond au CD. -> 

```
$cat /proc/partitions
```

. Ensuite tu repère le bon disque. fdisk /dev/sdb ou fdisk /dev/sdc (par exemple), quand tu exécute la commande tu vois en premier la taille du disque et par là-même tu vois si cela correspond ou non.

Ensuite pour Gparted ou autre, comme indiqué plus haut par cr0k -> 

```
$sudo gparted
```

 ou soit attentif au $(user) ou # (super-user)

```
$sudo su

#gparted
```

bon courage

----------

## Gaetan

C'est vrai, j'y suis peut-être allé un peu fort, désolé.

Sinon, une dernière question (the very last) lorsque ça boote et que je me met en clavier AZERTY, ça me met quand même en QWERTY. Des idées ? 

Merci beaucoup pour les réponses apportées.

----------

## netfab

 *Gaetan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, une dernière question (the very last) lorsque ça boote et que je me met en clavier AZERTY, ça me met quand même en QWERTY. Des idées ? 
> 
> 

 

Oui, il y a un bug en ce moment sur tous les livecd générés. Une fois que le système est booté et que tu as le prompt, un petit :

```

# loadkeys fr

```

te passera le clavier en français.

----------

## guilc

Je vois que tout a été dit et répondu  :Smile: 

Juste au passage : peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

